# See my naughty cats :)



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't let Skye's angelic face fool you! He are some of the garland that was hanging up on our staircase! Now I have two cats with pica...
And Pazu burst through a plastic window on our three season porch trying to hunt the birds and squirrels! 
Good thing they are cute, because today they were naughty


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

That should say Skye ate the tinsel garland


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Hahaha if they're as naughty as they are cute I'm sure you have your hands full!

Some days it's the only thing that keeps my frustration in check, but they're very skilled at using their adorableness against us aren't they? How can you ever get mad at those faces


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

They are beautiful! Those cute faces know they can get away with murder.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh mom, I was just playing!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, they look like butter wouldn't melt in their mouth. What wide-eyed innocence, hahaha


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Skye, whispering to Pazu...
"Wait till she's NOT looking at us!"


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww..so cute! Love them! :luv


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww, they are so Cute!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol, Skye surprised me! He is usually so mellow and well behaved- I couldn't believe he ate it! And yes, I scooped a sparkle poop. Ugh. The garland is gone, not taking any chances. 
Pazu is a sweetie, but has a naughty streak, it didn't shock me that he ripped through the plastic window. Ha! 
They are good boys most days


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Glittery poop! Just in time for the holidays! Silly kitties!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How adorable are they?! Their first Christmas together and they are whooping it up! Tinsel glitter poop could have been disastrous - glad you ditched it!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't get over what a handsome kitty Skye is! His grey face reminds me of Jasper. I love color pointed kitties, they're always so gorgeous and striking.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, he is a handsome cat! I'm in love with mitted ragdolls...love their blue eyes. 
We rescued Skye last March, he's looking better now- no worms and that winter ruff is coming in!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG Skye does Innocent Face incredibly well!  He and Pazu are beautiful. That third picture made me laugh out loud! I was scrolling down and suddenly, peek-a-boo! an upside down Pazu.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well...boys will be boys.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

they usually aren't very mischievous, so it cracks me up when they are naughty


----------

